# 5 months post TT lab results....should I add T3?



## utg123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi everyone!

TSH: 0.722 (0.4-4.5)

FT3: 3.1 (2.0-4.4)

T3: 98 (71-180)

I feel decent but am still having problems with joint pain, fatigue, sleep, and constipation. I am only hesitant to add T3 because when I tried it pre-TT it made my symptoms worse, so that scares me, because I'm a full time student who has finally managed to get SOME stability in terms of feeling good. What do you guys think? Should I try it? I feel like I've given the T4 long enough to do its job and my T3 numbers don't look too good..

ps i am currently on 125 mcg synthroid...should i lower it to like 112 and at 5-10 mcg T3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just curious, do you know what your FT4 numbers look like?


----------



## utg123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Joplin 1975, I don’t  my doc only does these 3. I am seeing a new doc in 3 weeks. I’m thinking of at least lowering my synthroid in the meantime to 112 cause I’m hot and can’t sleep


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

utg123 said:


> Joplin 1975, I don't  my doc only does these 3. I am seeing a new doc in 3 weeks. I'm thinking of at least lowering my synthroid in the meantime to 112 cause I'm hot and can't sleep


Really? That's odd.

If you are in the USA, I suggest you order the panel that shows TSH, FT-4 and FT-3.

If it were me - I would want to know my FT-4 level prior to adding T3 hormone to the mix. Some of your issues could be related to a high FT-4 .


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

> If it were me - I would want to know my FT-4 level prior to adding T3 hormone to the mix. Some of your issues could be related to a high FT-4


Yes, this was my thought exactly.

It's really odd that your doctor doesn't run free t4!


----------

